# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  Gestalt discord isekai sandbox Pf1e

## greenpotato

_You wake, memories of your death fading as your eyes open to a green vibrant forest humming with life. In the far distance an enormous black tower looms._


Discord pbp isekai.

1st level gestalt.

Characters are going into the world blind with no prior knowledge of the setting. Please spend all starting gold as the economy is going to be odd.

Just make a real life person as the backstory, dies tragically and wakes up in a body different to their own with new abilities (lvl1 gestalt) in a new world.

Going to go with 6 PC'S and willing to let some alts and observers hand around. Last time I did this I tried with 12 players and it was too much.

Spheres yes, path of war no. Psionics yes. 
Whilst spheres is allowed I don't want the high tech stuff like trch sphere and nano machines and the like.
Treat guns as commonplace during character creation.
Please don't spam me with a million homebrew requests, just use paizo stuff if you can. 
3.5 material will become available as the story progresses.
30 Point buy.
16 Race points.

Link to the server: https://discord.gg/ckuBgrsD

----------


## AvatarVecna

Tentative interest, probably as a conscript//Scholar focusing on alchemy.

----------


## JNAProductions

You say 16 Race Points... Is it intended for us to make our own races?
Or is that just a cap on what races we're allowed to pick from?

----------


## greenpotato

> You say 16 Race Points... Is it intended for us to make our own races?
> Or is that just a cap on what races we're allowed to pick from?


Both.


Also, even though spheres are allowed I don't want tech sphere or technician, any of the science fantasy stuff.
Nanomachines and laser cannons should not be side by side with black powder rifles IMO

----------

